# A lot of set up but...



## txcwboy (Dec 6, 2007)

My Canon DSLR allows me to take/view pics from my laptop remotely. So I can see where the focus is,instead of that little screen. I used to hate what I thought was a nice pic and the focus was on the wood supporting pen not the pen.So it was JUST out of focus. This allows me to get nice pics like this now. Comments welcome

Dave
pS those are my homemade lights too


----------



## CSue (Dec 6, 2007)

That's superb!  Love your set up.  And the photo is Pro Perfect!


----------



## gketell (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice!  If you add one smaller light right over the top of the camera and a bit forward it will let you dial in the amount of reflection to show off the finish better.  If that is your goal.

Now I have to go find my cables and software to do that on my canon.

GK


----------



## Ligget (Dec 7, 2007)

Excellent photo, but the hardest part in photographing pens is trying to capture a CA finish.

That is the benchmark of pen photography.


----------



## jdmyers4 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like that!  I'll have to try that.  I'm always taking the card out of my camera and running downstairs to check the picture on my computer.  I can just hook it up to my laptop instead, then adjust the lighting right there.  

Excellent idea!  Thanks.

John


----------



## DKF (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice Dave, my wife is going to love this idea....."honey, you know that DSLR I've been wanting....well I need a laptop too!?...."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2007)

that would be priceless, I ahve a dedicated area to photograph my pens so set up would not be an issue.
mark, I found a great way to get the CA finish to come out is to have a small light from directly behind the pen. I descovered thsi while taking a picture on the floor of my parents living room. I placed the pen in front of there french patio doors and the outside light made the finish stand out. Had real good detail in the grain as well.


----------



## txcwboy (Dec 7, 2007)

This is antler and it doesnt have a CA glue finish I dont believe.If it does its not a super shine one. Wanted it milder  Glad you like my setup. Now if you were/are daddy moneybags. You get the canon with wifi transfer adapter and you can send pics to the laptop wirelessly . PIMPIN'

Dave


----------



## webmonk (Dec 8, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but you don't need the super expensive camera for it to be wireless. Check out http://www.eye.fi (odd address, but a great product.) It works with any camera that uses SD and I think would work with adapter for CF.

I used it for the first time a few weekends ago taking santa photos and printing them on the spot. It removed the bottle neck of switching cards with the guy doing the cropping/printing which meant the print had started by the time the kid was getting off of santa's lap. It doesn't support RAW transfer yet (though it stores them just like a normal card would) so it's not appropriate for every situation, but otherwise it's great.


----------



## avbill (Dec 24, 2007)

This is a good photograph showing what is done if you use a 1 light parabolic lighting set up.   you create a lighting pattern that produces lighting shadows.   A second parabolic light between the main light and the camera would reduce the unwanted shadows.  (under the pen barrel.)  This light should be 1/2 the strength if the parabolic is at the same distance to the subject. At the same time the 2nd parabolic would add additional lighting quality in the front of the pen barrel adding dimension to the pen and showing the natural shine of the antler pen. 


Bill Daniels


----------



## Dave_M (Dec 25, 2007)

Very good point Dave.  Using a remote capture program from a computer can really help in getting great pics.  It gives you a much better view of what it is you are doing and allows you to change camera setting from your laptop and see immediate results.  

I've been using a program called DSLR Remote Pro and I love it.  DSLR Remote Pro only works with Canon DSLR cameras but they also have a version called PSRemote that works with the Canon PowerShots.  You can check out all the features here: http://www.breezesys.com/DSLRRemotePro/features.htm.  It's so much better than the software that comes with the Canon cameras.  Using Live View or Preview Mode, I can evaluate my setup before I actually take the shot.  For me, it's what shooting digital is all about.


----------

